# Glam Soup Episode 9 Sunday June 15th @ 9 p.m. CST!



## Janice (Jun 15, 2008)

Catch the archived show on *Glam Soup*! [/b][/size]Thanks to your support Glam Soup has been chosen to be a *FEATURED* show on Blog Talk Radio. That means that we'll be accessible right from the BTR homepage! Another benefit of having a featured show is we have access to stream a webcam feed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The show now streams live beginning at 9PM CST*.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

That was a great show! I had so much fun!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2008)

We should do after the show posts - somewhere we can go to talk after the show wraps.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_We should do after the show posts - somewhere we can go to talk after the show wraps._

 
Great idea! You always seem to be in the chats but not too talkative (azia) but this time you were! I love talking to you, you're hilarious


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Great idea! You always seem to be in the chats but not too talkative (azia) but this time you were! I love talking to you, you're hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL....thank you.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe we should have an ongoing Specktra live chat. So people who want to chat in real time instead of chat board time can go there! Just an idea!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I love the live chats too.  Everyone is so much fun!!  I love to hear more callers.  

I would love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to see these guests on Glam Soup:

Tia Williams (Shake Your Beauty blog),
Karen (Makeup and Beauty Blog),
EnKore (Koren),
Queen of Blending (Lauren)
Kia (Yummy411 blog) a rising star in make-up artistry.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^^I would love to see Tia or Lauren come on.  That would be very cool.


----------



## Janice (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome suggestions ladies!


----------

